# fetchmail broken with latest pkg upgrade of FreeBSD 11.3



## gpw928 (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi,

I just got a load of packages upgraded on my FreeBSD mail client with `pkg upgrade`:


```
[ritz.140] $ uname -a
FreeBSD ritz.my.domain 11.3-RELEASE-p10 FreeBSD 11.3-RELEASE-p10 #0: Tue Jun  9 08:49:05 UTC 2020     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
[ritz.141] $ grep fetchmail  /var/log/messages     
Oct 28 11:38:27 ritz pkg: fetchmail upgraded: 6.4.12 -> 6.4.12_2
```
And fetchmail has suddenly stopped working:


```
[ritz.142] $ fetchmail -v
fetchmail: 6.4.12 querying pop.gmail.com (protocol POP3) at Wed Oct 28 16:59:59 2020: poll started
Trying to connect to 74.125.68.108/995...connected.
fetchmail: Loaded OpenSSL library 0x1000213f older than headers 0x1000215f, refusing to work.
fetchmail: pop.gmail.com: SSL connection failed.
fetchmail: socket error while fetching from my.name@my.domain@pop.gmail.com
fetchmail: 6.4.12 querying pop.gmail.com (protocol POP3) at Wed Oct 28 17:00:00 2020: poll completed
fetchmail: Query status=2 (SOCKET)
fetchmail: normal termination, status 2
```
Any suggestions?

Cheers,


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Oct 28, 2020)

11.3 is EOL, 11.4 has OpenSSL 1.0.2u so _maybe_ that would be enough?


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Oct 28, 2020)

/docs/man1.0.2/man3/OPENSSL_VERSION_NUMBER.html
					






					www.openssl.org
				




fetchmail: Loaded OpenSSL library 0x1000213f older than headers 0x1000215f, refusing to work.

0x1000213f=1.0.2, 0x13 is 19, 19th letter of the alphabet is "s"

0x1000215f=1.0.2, 0x15 is 21, 21st letter of the alphabet is "u"

11.3 has 1.0.2s.

The package was built against OpenSSL 1.0.2u, you are trying to run on an EOL OS that has an older version - OpenSSL 1.0.2s.


----------



## gpw928 (Oct 28, 2020)

Thanks.

Ignorance on my part thinking that FreeBSD packages would be version matched to the release on the system.

This system has a ZFS root, and was earmarked to test boot environments, but I don't have time.  

Using `freebsd-update -r 11.4-RELEASE upgrade` from the handbook right now (40133 patches).

[I can fall back to using an old working copy of FreeBSD on my notebook if it goes pear shaped.]


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Oct 28, 2020)

I can't guarantee it will work, but seems to make sense?

And the first thing developers will usually say is "are you on the latest version?" (especially if you are on an EOL version) so you'll have to move to 11.4 at some point.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## gpw928 (Oct 29, 2020)

FreeBSD 11.4 works


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Oct 29, 2020)

Great!  You can rest here for 11 months by the look of it: https://www.freebsd.org/security/


----------

